# WSP fo sale: today  only 2-10pm



## bonnyny (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductSearch.aspx?Search=SALE


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 5, 2013)

I caved!  I put my order in yesterday for oils and stuff and said no more fragrance oil.  I caved a and  ordered a few , but they will not go to waste.  Lots of fairs coming up this summer.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

I caved as well.  I didn't go overboard though and most of them I already have plans I in the works for or already have part of the fragrance combo.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

I am just looking at the fragrance oils and behaving.  I have been bad enough already this month!


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Im going into DEBT!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have the email from this sale open now and have contemplated clicking it open! Are the prices good in comparison to other places?


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 5, 2013)

It is about 17% but if you buy 30.00 worth shipping is free, so you could save another 10.00 or more depending on where you buy fragrance oil.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 5, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> It is about 17% but if you buy 30.00 worth shipping is free, so you could save another 10.00 or more depending on where you buy fragrance oil.



I love WSP because of the shipping deal, but wondered if FOs were good for the price?


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

I have gotten some FOs from WSP and have liked them.  I tend to allow myself one FO per order from them   I wish I could justify buying more Fragrance oils and getting some slightly larger containers of some, but I can't do that right now.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 5, 2013)

Badger said:


> I have gotten some FOs from WSP and have liked them.  I tend to allow myself one FO per order from them   I wish I could justify buying more Fragrance oils and getting some slightly larger containers of some, but I can't do that right now.



Badger buddy, I think you are safe on FOs for a while  I also think after the candle science sampler sale I am good for now too. I've deleted the email and decided that I need to cool it for now!


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

You are so right, Liz.  So, I am being good


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 5, 2013)

Not gonna look!!!


----------



## Amybell (Apr 5, 2013)

SO wish I could afford to order some.  Ahh, the joys of being poor... :roll:


----------

